# Can you buy avon skin so soft in shops?



## DRoader (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you buy it in stores, chemists etc., or is only available from the manufacturer/online? Anyone know?


----------



## Lee (Jul 13, 2012)

you can only buy Avon on line or order from an agent, although I have seen some on ebay.
linda


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Jul 13, 2012)

I have seen it in a few local stores and campsite shops in Scotland - but much dearer than laying in stocks from Avon's website.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 13, 2012)

try to search on line for smidge, its a whole lot better, designed for forestry workers in Scotland and they no about midges.

tranivanman


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 13, 2012)

We got our Skin So Soft from Ebay, and cheaper than the Avon reps sell it as well!!!


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are going to Benalmadena in Costa Del Sol they have a Wednesday car boot/market near park they sell it on there.

Patricia


----------



## DRoader (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your help but it's as I thought. It can only be bought online or through an avon agent. I've got one bottle left and if I  manage to flatten that I'll have to use the horrible deet stuff.


----------



## rach82 (Jul 13, 2012)

Always have them on ebay and cheap too!


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not supposed to be sold in shops, but as solwaybuggier says some places do sell it.  It's dead easy to get online, and cheap as chips too!


----------



## oorandra (Jul 14, 2012)

*skin so soft*

Hi There......This is my first post.
I come from the North of Scotland and love fishing and shooting and generally staying with our
 motorhome everywhere the dreaded midges like. Up here they are the size of sparrows lol.
If i could suggest skin so soft with 6 or 7 drops of tea tree oil well shaken.   Trust me. I will be youre new best friend


----------



## Jojo (Jul 14, 2012)

*Buy Skin So Soft here!*

Here's the link to ****buy Avon Skin So Soft****

At the time of posting there's a bargain deal on 'Skin So Soft Original Dry Oil Spray', reduced from £5.00 to £1.99! Loads of reductions on similar skin-so-soft products, but this is the one I'm trying. I'm a feast for midges so hoping all your advice about this stuff is as reliable as the heated debates on this forum


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2012)

Most shops in Scotland seem to stock it, we stopped a couple of years ago at a place that had pallet loads of the stuff.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope you all get some:

Argyll News: Nigel Price, Property Manager at Crarae Gardens in the van on the war on midges | For Argyll


----------



## herbenny (Jul 14, 2012)

oorandra said:


> Hi There......This is my first post.
> I come from the North of Scotland and love fishing and shooting and generally staying with our
> motorhome everywhere the dreaded midges like. Up here they are the size of sparrows lol.
> If i could suggest skin so soft with 6 or 7 drops of tea tree oil well shaken.   Trust me. I will be youre new best friend



Oh yes I have heard of that before I will be stocking up on that.   Thanks for the tip :wave:


----------



## Barnacle (Jul 14, 2012)

As was said earlier, you can get it in loads of filling stations and small shops in Scotland like, the petrol station/shop at Tyndrum. Hope you get some. Bill.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 14, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Oh yes I have heard of that before I will be stocking up on that.   Thanks for the tip :wave:



paid £8 in Scotland :scared: it worked on me but not Anthony


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 16, 2012)

*midges*

it might be worth having a look at  smidgesforecast.co.uk, tells you were the hot spots are and its midge repellant is very good, some of these products seem to work on some people and not others so its a case of finding a product that works for you!!

Also natural products like "cloves" work as well ,sometimes , if you can stand the spell!!! no wonder it keeps midges away, hahahaha.


tranivanman


----------



## Lee (Jul 16, 2012)

hamsha said:


> Here's the link to ****buy Avon Skin So Soft****
> 
> At the time of posting there's a bargain deal on 'Skin So Soft Original Dry Oil Spray', reduced from £5.00 to £1.99! Loads of reductions on similar skin-so-soft products)




thanks for that - need to phone my sister to place an order now!!!


----------



## REC (Jul 16, 2012)

Just been reading a thread on another forum regarding Smidge and Autan (same formula 20% Icardine but Smidge is waterproof) and looked on ebay for prices. Be careful to get Autan Protection Plus not Tropical formula as this one has DEET not icardine. I use Skin so Soft but have found lately that it does not work as well. Had decided they must have changed the formula, but maybe the midges have got used to it!  Will try tea tree with stock of SSS that I have left..sound like a great idea.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 16, 2012)

*midges*

Another trick to try to beat the little b------s is to but 100% Citronela oil and mix a few drops into any skin care cream then use as normal covering the skin but not the eye's.

as ive said its a case of finding what works for your.

tranivanman


----------

